# Cheltenham Folk Festival



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Ian and myself are off to The Cheltenham Folk Festival on the weekend of 
15-18th Feb.
We will be staying at Briarfields campsite just outside of Cheltenham.
The price for the site is £13 pupn inc e.h.u. 
Tickets for the festival are £66 each which lets you into any of the shows over the whole weekend. Or you can purchase tickets for each individual performance. ( ranging from £5 - £15 ). The first gig is Friday evening ending on Sunday evening. Some performances are free!
If anyone fancies joining us for the weekend either at the campsite or the festival, we look forward to seeing you.
To book tickets for the festival visit www.cheltenhamtownhall.org.uk/


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

No one else interested in folk music then? :lol: 
Does anyone know if the flood situations occur around Cheltenham area?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

We're already booked in at Brighton that weekend, but we're probably not £69 each interested in folk music. Walton on the Naze has a more informal folk festival each year which we've been to.



suedi_55 said:


> Does anyone know if the flood situations occur around Cheltenham area?


Try going to the :: Environment Agency website ::, and you can search their maps for postcode or town, or browse the maps. They will show areas at risk of flooding.

Good luck - hope it stays dry for you!

Gerald


----------



## elsiekay (Aug 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if the flood situations occur around Cheltenham area?


There was a flood problem in Cheltenham last year but that was pretty unusual, to be honest. You should be fine as the Folk Festival is mainly around the town. Enjoy ...!

Steve and Lyn


----------



## suedi_55 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for info. Am more worried about the campsite, but I expect we will be ok!!!
Sue and Ian.


----------



## Burneyinn (Oct 27, 2006)

Yes there are other people who love folk music but we just can't spare the time off work at the moment. We usually go to Shrewsbury in August and are watching the website for details of Upton in May. I suspect that there are a lot of members who go to festivals in Summer particullarly Sidmouth, Broadstairs, Whitby etc.

Have a good time.


----------



## 88879 (May 10, 2005)

*floods in cheltenham*

Hi,i live in Cheltenham and it hasn't rained much here for over a week so round here all is ok,they still have problems a few miles north in and around Tewksbury but all is good here.Went to cheltenham races on Saturday and the going was good so you shouldn't have any problems at the site.Kafriz


----------

